# Pattern questions! I just don't get it.



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have pondered this pattern and started it and just dont get it. (thinking about frogging and starting over) I think it is how it is written. I tried to find a link to show ya'll but it is just a download link, so I get to copy/paste the part that has me all bum-fuzzled.
This is a pointed kerchief type scarf that I want to make for a friend. I have the first 12 rows or so and then my understanding and fallowing the pattern is a lost cause. I am thinking about rewritting it so I have a line by line pattern instead of, refer to the stitch guide type then refer to the cable pattern then back to stitch guide. OY!! (confuses me)
So - This has a sorta reversible cable on it, I got the headband part no problem. (I think!) But then it starts the triangle shaping and I am lost. Here is what it says:
(looks like too much information - but I am desperate and need ya'll to understand and help me figure this out!)
the pattern is here:http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/37305.aspx
Stitch Guide:
2/2 LPC: sl2 sts to cn and hold in front, k1,p1 [k1,p1] from cn
2/2 RPC: sl2 sts to cn and hold in back, p1,k1 [p1,k1] from cn

Reversible Cable: (multiple of 16 sts)
Row 1: [k1,p1] 4 times, [p1, k1] 4 times
Row 2: [p1,k1] 4 times, [k1,p1] 4 times
Row 3 & 4: rep rows 1 and 2
Row 5: [2/2 LPC] 2 times, [2/2 RPC] 2 times
Row 6: Rep row 2
Rep rows 1-6 for pattern.

Headband
co18 sts Purl 1 WS row
Next row (rs) sl1 pwise with yarn in back (wyb), work row 1 of reversible cable stitch (stitch guide) over 16 sts, k1
Next row (ws) sl1 pwise with yarn in front (wyf) work in patt to last, p1. Working edge sts as established, work through row 6 of patt, then work rows 1-6 again. Then work rows 1-4
Beg triangle shaping:
row 1: (rs; row 5 of cable) K1, yo, work in patt to end _*(I am thinking I get this from the cable pattern, right?)*_
row 2: (ws) work in patt to last 2 sts k2
row 3: k1, yo, k1 place marker work in patt to end _*(WHAT PATTERN HERE???)*_ :bash:
Row 4: work in patt to m, knit to end
row 5: k1, yo, knit to m, work in patt to end.
rep rows 4 & 5 fourteen more times - 17yo's along edge; 35 sts total.

ok, then it starts decreases... I will tackle that later.

I think it means that at the triangle shaping I start on row 5 of the cable pattern and do each row from that pattern as it calls for a new row? :stars:
I think I am totally confused. Maybe this pattern is not suited to my lack of knitty know how. :sob:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I knew I could count on you WIHH! lol!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Looks Greek to me.... Sorry!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well your first assumption is correct. I believe the triangle shaping (row 1) the pattern you are continuing in is that row 5 of the above pattern (established pattern). I believe the rest is continued from there. Does that make sense? Hopefully GAM or one of the other more experienced cable knitters will come on and tell you for sure. But I think you might be over thinking this. Like you said I think your t-shaping begins with row 5 of the cable pattern.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

gosh, I have been at work and am just getting here now. 

dont rip it back yet!

The 'kerchief pointiness' part is just now starting. It is in moss stitch (or seed stitch). That is a SIMPLE stitch pattern, not requiring rewriting the pattern. You just do k1,p1 in one row then p1, k1 the next row. You knit the purls and purl the knits. You are familiar with this stitch?

YES, you keep working the cable pattern the same as before but on every ODD row, you do an increase for the kerchief.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I think I understand that. What is messing me up is looking from the row I am on to the cable pattern to be sure I am on the right row! lol!

ok, so what is that placing the marker thing all about??? That has me goofed as well. I have knit to that row. I am not sure from there. Guess I will pick it back up and see if I can muddlethrough.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not sure why they say you need a marker, honestly. It seems obvious (to me) where the pattern changes between the kerchief and the headband.

You could always just knit the headband first and then pick up stitches along one edge and add the kerchief that way.  just sayin...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Sometimes those marker things really throw me for a loop. 
I have 2 sick kids, so I have not got to sit down and knit yet.
I just put on a movie for them and am about to go try it... we will see.
I hope it will get easier as I go. If not, I have started a more 'mindless' project! lol!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

The marker is just to show you where you are going to have to do the yarn overs. You will do them on the rows where the marker is near the beginning.

You are following this always:

Reversible Cable: (multiple of 16 sts)
Row 1: [k1,p1] 4 times, [p1, k1] 4 times
Row 2: [p1,k1] 4 times, [k1,p1] 4 times
Row 3 & 4: rep rows 1 and 2
Row 5: [2/2 LPC] 2 times, [2/2 RPC] 2 times
Row 6: Rep row 2
Rep rows 1-6 for pattern.

and until you have done enough increases to have 35 stitches on the needle you are repeating row 4 & 5 from second chart, which is basically just saying to follow the first part but add the YO on every other row.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Rachel, I think a little light is starting to shine in my head... maybe the lightbulb will come on soon. I pulled this all out last night...I think I was WAY off!

ok,,, so, the way I see it,
When I get to the triangle shaping I do this:
Row 1: K1, yo, [2/2 LPC] 2 times, [2/2 RPC] 2 times
Row 2: [p1,k1] 4 times, [k1,p1] 4 times, K2
Row 3: K1, yo, k1, pm, [2/2 LPC] 2 times, [2/2 RPC] 2 times
Row 4: [p1,k1] 4 times, [k1,p1] 4 times, at marker knit to end
Row 5: k1, yo, knit to marker, [2/2 LPC] 2 times, [2/2 RPC] 2 times
Then repeat rows 4 and 5 fourteen times.

Right?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PS.... sorry for being so thick headed on this ya'll... I just really really want to knit this, and it is so frustrating for it to not make any sense! 
What I pulled out last night was really freaky looking :teehee: .... lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do Not apologize MamaJ. I am more than sure you are not the only one who benefits from you asking questions. It helps all of us in one way or another. This is exactly why we are here, to help each other when we have questions. Our joy comes from the moments when that "little light" goes on and you complete your project and we can all see it and celebrate your accomplishment.


----------

